# Dish Anywhere needs resume capability for Hopper recordings



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I love using the Dish Anywhere app (Iphone/Android) with my Hopper/sling. The one major complaint I have, however, is that there is no "Resume" option when selecting DVR recordings. Anytime you select a recorded program to play...you have one choice...the beginning. This is particularly annoying when a playback is stopped by a communication error. The occasional playback error would not bother me if not for the fact that whenever it happens, I have to restart the recording from the beginning and try to fast forward to where I left off.

Hopefully Dish will incorporate the ability to resume recordings in a future software release.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

When I select a recording I previously viewed on my iPhone, I have the option of Resume on iPhone. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.


LtMunst said:


> I love using the Dish Anywhere app (Iphone/Android) with my Hopper/sling. The one major complaint I have, however, is that there is no "Resume" option when selecting DVR recordings. Anytime you select a recorded program to play...you have one choice...the beginning. This is particularly annoying when a playback is stopped by a communication error. The occasional playback error would not bother me if not for the fact that whenever it happens, I have to restart the recording from the beginning and try to fast forward to where I left off.
> 
> Hopefully Dish will incorporate the ability to resume recordings in a future software release.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> When I select a recording I previously viewed on my iPhone, I have the option of Resume on iPhone. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.


Yes, I have discovered this is true if the user purposely stops a recording and then goes back to it later. However, if a playing recording gets interrupted for whatever reason (slow wifi, communication error, etc), the software does not set a resume point.


----------



## RWar24 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure that it's just a Dish Anywhere issue. I've experienced basically the same issue when you start watching a show that is currently being recorded. You can watch part of the show, stop it, and go back to live TV. Then later on if you go back to the recorded show that you started watching earlier, your only option is to start it from the beginning. There isn't a 'Resume' option. Just like it was explained above.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

RWar24 said:


> I'm not sure that it's just a Dish Anywhere issue. I've experienced basically the same issue when you start watching a show that is currently being recorded. You can watch part of the show, stop it, and go back to live TV. Then later on if you go back to the recorded show that you started watching earlier, your only option is to start it from the beginning. There isn't a 'Resume' option. Just like it was explained above.


This.

It has been an issue with Dish DVRs at least as far back as the 622. I know it is technologically possible because my FiOS box does it. That is the only advantage it has over the Hopper.


----------

